# Pregaday (iron) tablets and Pregnacare (vitamin) supplement



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello   
I'm 31 weeks pregnant and just discovered that my 28 week blood tests showed I am anaemic. I have been taking Pregnacare Plus vitamin supplement since before treatment, and try to eat a really varied diet with lots of good sources of iron. I've been prescribed Pregaday tablets and wondered if it is safe to continue with the Pregnacare supplement while taking additional iron? I don't really want to stop the supplement because it contains selenium, and there is some evidence to suggest that lower levels of this can be a factor in developing cholestasis, which I had in my last pregnancy and am therefore at much higher risk of developing again.
Thanks,
Eclaire


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It would be fine to take 1 tablet of each per day. There is only 17mg of elemental iron in Pregnacare and 100mg in Pregaday. This is within normal dose range for treatment of deficiency. 
If worried, check with your gp.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for your quick reply, I feel so much better for knowing that   
Best wishes,
Eclaire


----------

